# Starry Night



## Amclark123

Recently purchased (2) starry nights. I've attempted to feed them flakes and freeze dried blood worms. Neither show much interest. Any recommendations?


----------



## Deeda

Do you know what the previous owner or store was feeding them>

How big are they and how long have you had them?


----------



## Amclark123

Bought them online about a week ago. I'd say they are about in inch each. I'll ask the shop where I purchased them what they were fed.


----------

